
To our YouTube TV members: an update to our content and price - radkapital
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2020/06/youtube-tv-update.html
======
lowmemcpu
Dupe. This is being discussed on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23693407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23693407)

